# Sporting clays



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

When I returned home from whistle pig hunting Saturday evening I had a call message on the machine.
Got an invite to go shoot some sporting clays Sunday. Used to do it regular every Sunday morning back in the 1990's. I stopped shortly after I retired (2001) as shot got expensive, plus the cost of a round and a tip for the trapper. Also it was getting so that there were a lot of completive shooters on Sunday who wanted to slow things down for practice.

Decided I was going to take my *Ithaca feather light model 37 20ga. that had been my dads and I have never shot*. Dad could do real well when we were pat hunting and even rabbit hunting with the dog he had.

Stopped at my Brother in laws about 10 minutes to 9. Drove to his sportsman club, boy the place has changed from what it was last I shot there in the 1990's. Five skeet fields now compared to the two back then, Four 5 stand stations, new pistol range too. No trapper required for sporting clays, all the throwers are electric now. Sort of a shame in a way as it was young high school kids used to do it for the tips.

We and one other guy were the only people there that early other than the office girl that took our money, $22.00 for non members and $9.00 for members and their guest. Another fellow was waiting for his skeet shooting partner and asked if he could go out on the sporting clays course with us.

I was first up at station one and I was really thinking hard about the shot gun as it had been a very* long time since I had shot a pump shot gun.* Killed the first bird then kept pulling the trigger BIL yelling pump it, I did and killed the second bird some how. Got the next two birds from the same station. Took me till about station 10 to* remember to pump that darn shot gun even with BIL and Gerry yelling pump it.

* I still had a good time but only killed 23 birds out of 50. Brother in Laws 2 cousin and wife were in the club house getting ready to go shoot skeet and asked us to join them. I declined but told my brother in law to go ahead if he wanted too. I wanted to visit with some other people I knew there for a bit.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

always fun to shoot with an older gun with some history in it... good story


----------

